# anybody ever grown top44 ?



## rockerguy86 (Aug 28, 2008)

was considering trying this strain as i am going to have a small scrog cabinet grow. was also thinkin about aurora indica as i have read good things but top 44 is cheaper and i still get the dense buds i want. any tips, reviews, or suggestions very appreciated. thank you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2008)

Top44 is an awesome bean to grow..very easy for new growers as is why it was my first...I think it would be a good in a scrog. good luck...


KEEP M GREEN


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 8, 2008)

yea i was curious about this strain to? anything like lowryder?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 23, 2008)

i dont think its an auto strain like lowryders


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 23, 2008)

no its not ...8-12 weeks


----------



## darksideofoz (Oct 7, 2008)

top44 is literally despised in my area, everyone hates it because of the short lived high that is a mediocre body buzz. It has dense nugs with orange/red hairs but thats all it has going for it.


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just chopped Two top44 from Nirvana.  I have got to say so far I am impressed.  This is a strain that is rarely talked about and under rated in my opinion.  I got two different phenos.  One finished in 60 days from seed to flower the other in 74 days.  pheno #1 (desired) grew incredibly frosty in about 2 weeks from 12/12. Small tight frosty buds that looked and smelt like my desired pheno of blue mystic.  It did look very different once trimmed dried and cures (very small) but smelt and tasted the same.  In my opinion better then lowrider in many ways.  Lowrider 2 for me produced alot of males, germination sucked, and seedlings died.  Also took longer to finish at 70 days.  Not to mention you cant clone or revege the autoflowers.  I stripped the topp 44 down to a couple leaves and a couple popcorn buds and within 10 days of reveg had new growth,  I just took cuts off today after 2 weeks reveg.  To me that is impressive.  You could get in 6 crops a year indoors.  I basically did dudch method and had no veg time.  Yeild on the other hand was not impressive at all at about 5 grams each plant dry.  I will say i had heat issues this summer and the white trashcans i used leaked light causing algae to stunt the growth a bit.  I would grow a couple of these though just for the fun and ease.  Pheno #2 looked similar but didn't frost as much and finished about 2 weeks later.  Buds were not as tight but larger and leafyer. I am going to give Coco a try next with my clones of top44, bubblegum, white widdow and MP5kXSkunk special.

Currently experimenting with new a wide variety of strains. Hashberry, speed queen, safari as well as my first time with the bubble gum and top 44, purple, and revegging Northern lights, WW. Growing out some personal crosses of the hashberry, mp5k, herijuana, ww and a mexican bag seed im calling fluffdog. If only my logging skills were as good as my growing skills.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 21, 2008)

5grams per plant???? Are u serious and u still prefer top44 over lowryder hybrids. You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## bulldog74 (Oct 21, 2008)

beleive me it was due to heat issues and the white pots. Everything in this grow was small. I usually get between 1.5 and 3 ounces off of my MP5k s and i ended up getting 3/4 of an ounce. other than putting an ac unit in the closet i tried everything to control the heat but couldnt.  I even put a portable ac unit in the room and still had temps above 90 DEGREES.  mY CENTRAL AC would be set at 75 degrees to keep the house down to 78.  I have never had these kinds of issues but then again i have always used a 400 hps.  I went too a 1000 and then down to a 600. I will say my climate is very hot but i still cant figure it out.  I need to have my A/c checked out but I am nervous to have anyone come out and poke around my house. I have another grow 15 miles away with 2 1000 and 1 400 watt hps and the temps never go above 76 degrees.  However this is in a large room with a window unit ac constantly pumping. I noticed that not only my grow but my whole house got warmer once i installed a 240 cfm exhaust faninto the addic.  Prior to this modification I was using a 90 cfm bathroom fan with an aircooled light. I had a duct fan pushing air through with a duct that led up to cover half the bathroom fan.  The hottest my closet would get was84 degrees but this was using a 400 watt.  Since i was upgrading to a larger light i thought the extra exhaust would help but now im wondering if its just straining my central ac unit by exhausting all of the cold air.  I will say that I have since switched out to black pits and the plants in there now are twice the size of the plants i had weeks ago in the white pots and look greener and healthier to boot.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 21, 2008)

You can still get those yeild results with lowryder hybrids, expecially auto ak-47. Look around....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

I just got 1/2 lb. off 2 top 44 in a BC Northernlights Producer. Finished in 7 weeks and there is nothing short lived about the high. Buds were dense and covered in trichs,easiest strain I have grown yet. Maybe_* your*_ area is not growing it correctly. Although my male:female ratio was bad but hey they can't all be females right.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 5, 2008)

*Yea, seem's like with any strain 5g a plant just means the plant was abused.

If it smoked well that's all that counts.*


----------



## bulldog74 (Nov 12, 2008)

like I said, heat issues. MJ doesnt seem to grow well when your temps are at 95. I usually use this Cab during winter only. Lowrider 2 had germ and M/F issues not top 44.  And to get back to the original topic, yes I would definately reccomend the top 44 strain. Although I had issues I can tell that it is a neat strain when grown out properly. I pretty much give away all the experimental works from this cab but saved a few nugs from these plants.


----------



## darksideofoz (Mar 17, 2009)

top44 is grown by chinamen all over here, it is a popular commercial strain grown by the asian community by masses. the high is very short lived and literally the cheapest weed you can find. around here there is two versions of it: the one stated above and the "high grade" which is filled with some trichs. none the less, it ain't boom bonic chronic. if anyone has a taste in cannabis and considers themself a connoisseur, i'd respectfully pass on this strain.


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys,,,I myself was wondering about these beans for a first time grow..will be watching this thread.


----------

